# Duplicate e-mails



## norgeskog (Mar 29, 2005)

Help, I am getting duplicate e-mail notices of postings.  I used to get only one, now I am getting 2 and sometimes 3 of some but not all.  What should I do?  Anyone else having the same problem???


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 29, 2005)

Sometimes I get e-mail notices about topics I haven't posted to. I figure it's just a glitch.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 29, 2005)

DC I have only been getting c-mail to where I have posted, that is weird.  Maybe just a glitch.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad this came up - sometimes I get e-mail notifications as in over 60 of them!  I know I don't post that much


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 29, 2005)

Who knows?  It doesn't really bother me, I just thought it was odd, Norge.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 29, 2005)

*JMO-How do I love thee, let me count the glitches.

(inside joke)
*


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 29, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *JMO-How do I love thee, let me count the glitches.*
> 
> *(inside joke)*


 
yeah, a puter would not be a puter if it did not have glitches.  The more bells and whistles that Gates wizz adds the more glitches we get.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm finally upgrading to XP, I hope that helps, knock on wood!


----------



## Andy R (Mar 29, 2005)

Thaks for posting this Norgeskog.  Let me check the default settings to subscribing.  I think this might have to do with the way everyone is notified.  I'll post back shortly...


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 30, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I'm finally upgrading to XP, I hope that helps, knock on wood!


 
DC I am on an XP, maybe the problem is MSN, hate it.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 30, 2005)

I hate Microsoft too, Norge. I've thought about switching to Mac (I've used it before, not a difficult switch) but I simply can't justify the cost right now.   Until then, I think I'll call Time-Warner and scream the question, "Why does RoadRunner service end less than a mile from my place?" GRRR! Okay, I'm better now!


----------



## wasabi (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## norgeskog (Mar 31, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I hate Microsoft too, Norge. I've thought about switching to Mac (I've used it before, not a difficult switch) but I simply can't justify the cost right now.  Until then, I think I'll call Time-Warner and scream the question, "Why does RoadRunner service end less than a mile from my place?" GRRR! Okay, I'm better now!


 
me too DC, me too.  I will not switch because the apartment complex where I live pays for the internet connection and some stupid fool decided to go with MSN, I have made my opinion known to the manager her.  There are 68 residents, and only about 5 of us use the computer, so I imagine they will do nothing.  It always helps to vent


----------

